
Presdo, The Magical Online Scheduler - kyro
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/25/presdo-the-magical-online-scheduler/
======
alabut
Yay, I'm glad to see Presdo's officially launched and getting the press it
deserves! It's dead simple - I came across it when a friend used it to
coordinate an after-work dinner and instantly grokked it.

